# Christmas



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

I just wanted to start a thread for others that feel sad and are struggling over Christmas it is hard when you wish you could be preparing for Santa and wish you could have a magical Christmas with children. You are not alone and a lot of us are all going through the same. Infertility is hard


----------



## tily (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks Sah...


I'll kick off... was doing quite well until today. Preparing for Christmas with my DH and in my work environment where there are no children and actually very few pregnant women. Fast forward to today in my parents house. My sister is now pregnant naturally for the third time in 2.5 years. Seeing the bump was unbearably painful. I've POI and it's genetic as my mum had an early menopause but somehow my sister is fine, all the defective genes were routed towards me....

After coping quite well all year, I'm now inconsolable after all the failed Ivf's, the lap, the now endometriosis on top of the POI. It's just triggered everything for me...it's all coming flooding out...so much pain...


----------



## HopefulKayte (Jun 16, 2017)

Holidays amplify joys and grief... it can be so hard to see people just on top of the moon at Christmas and shouting from the roof that it's the most wonderful time of the year... whereas others just want to skip the whole thing and deal with their feelings in isolation. 

You made it through  And I hope are taking comfort and time for self-care as possible. If you are feeling overbooked or struggling in the company of others that is doing more damage than good, I say love yourself and your time of need, and do what is best for you, not others. I know it can be easier said than done, but it's very important.

Lots of love to all. xo


----------

